# EV Conversion Tool List



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

*Essentials*

Shop manual for donor vehicle
2 or 3 ton trolley jack (high clearance preferred)
2 ton adjustable jackstands
Creeper
Socket set(s)
Wrench set(s)
Screwdrivers
Pliers
Angle Grinder
Handheld drill
Digital Volt Meter (DVM)
Wire strippers and crimpers
Cable cutters and BIG crimper for 2/0 lugs
Soldering Iron
Shop light
Rotary tool
Sabre Saw
Cutoff saw or Bandsaw

*Recommended*

Measuring Tape
Electrical Tape
Engine hoist or transmission jack
Clamp On Ammeter
Drill press
Air compressor
Rhino Ramps
Welding Equipment
Safety goggles or glasses
Bucket and/or pan
Rubber and Leather Gloves
Paper and Pen/Pencil
Heat Welding set for plastic (boxes and brackets)


*Optional*

Ruler
Duct Tape
Shop Towel(s)
Cable Ties
Sawhorses (or any table that you don't care about)
Jigsaw
Circle saw
Hacksaw
Pry Bar
Heat gun or torch
Hammer
Vise
Strapping kit (for prismatic cell packs)
*Carry-On*

Digital Volt Meter (DVM)
Small and or medium Socket wrench and commonly used sockets (battery pack)


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome....Thanks!

...+ maybe you could add a section such as key people to know? Ex. A machinist (for mating motor to transmission) ...a __?__ battery technician?? (whoever i should get to know to help ensure i don't kill myself or destroy a huge investment in batteries)

Anyway, this post is already super helpful.


----------

